# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Anchor key to WILD?

## CJC

Thanks to Mzzkc, I now realize that an Anchor is the KEY to WILDing. I have completly set aside anything like SP or HI or HH. However i was wondering if there was any more to WILDing AT ALL. Do all anchors just continue passivly with time? Do you concentrate on them? What is your favorite anchor? And when you reach the dream state and are in a lucid, do you know your dreaming right away?


please describe what goes on in your mond in as much detail as possible if you use an anchor.

Any replies appreciated.

----------


## Ctharlhie

Passive awareness is important, the anchor is there to pull you back from the brink, your mind should wander. If you focus to heavy-handedly on your anchor you will not fall asleep and will not enter a dream.

Other than that, convince yourself you find WILDing the easiest thing in the world, tell yourself you're a pro.

Try to approach the attempt with a nonchalant attitude, if you try too hard you'll be tense and you won't enter sleep consciously.

----------


## Sivason

SP and HIs are not anything anybody should be focused on. They are just things that happen, not things to be sought after.

----------


## Tkindle007

For me I personally like counting to 3 then starting over. For some reason the repetitiveness of it keeps me from wondering too much where as just straight counting with no limit i will just fall asleep.

----------


## melanieb

I've never used any specific anchor. When I WILD it seems that the environment produces enough elements for me to maintain awareness as I head into the dream. I'm usually aware of dreaming immediately.

Having kids and uninsulated walls in an old house situated in a busy neighborhood is a great combination of factors for awareness.   :tongue2:

----------


## Sivason

> For me I personally like counting to 3 then starting over. For some reason the repetitiveness of it keeps me from wondering too much where as just straight counting with no limit i will just fall asleep.



I like this. I count until my mind wanders, then I start over, and over, and over. *Tkindle007's method is much better than trying to remember what number you are on*, as that will hurt your chances of doing the WILD attempt correctly. You do not want your full attention drawn to remembering your place.

----------


## CJC

Hmmmm......I like that too. I don't know why, but i feel like that will work

----------


## isthisit

> Thanks to Mzzkc, I now realize that an Anchor is the KEY to WILDing. I have completly set aside anything like SP or HI or HH. However i was wondering if there was any more to WILDing AT ALL. Do all anchors just continue passivly with time? Do you concentrate on them? What is your favorite anchor? And when you reach the dream state and are in a lucid, do you know your dreaming right away?
> 
> 
> please describe what goes on in your mond in as much detail as possible if you use an anchor.
> 
> Any replies appreciated.



Forgive me, but what do you mean by anchor? (I'm new to this  :smiley: )

----------


## Sivason

> Forgive me, but what do you mean by anchor? (I'm new to this )



Ok, it is fine to ask, as we use terms specific to the hobby. The term is used in WILD attempts. You may need to understand WILD first. Wake Induced Lucid Dream is the results of putting yourself into a trance like state. You create a strange middle ground between wake and sleep. The goal is to trick the body into falling asleep, without the mind falling asleep. If you can do it (not easy) then you wait through the stages of sleep until you get to a point where you can dream. As you are aware it will be a LD.

Anchor: You will get drifty and spaced out on a serious level while trying this. It is not very natural and you go through states that seem drug induced and confusing. An anchor is something you use (can be any trick) to keep you from getting so spaced out or caught up in the "high" that you forget what you are doing and fall into true sleep.
The case mention above of counting is one I use. By counting until I space off, I can tell if I am spacing off too much. I count to say 20 and space off for a second, so I go back to 1, soon I space off by the time I reach 8 or 9. If however, I space off and it takes me a moment to remeber I need to count, then I know I am getting to far gone and can take a moment to wake my mind up a bit. You do not want to bew fully aware, so reviewing your school work would be a bad thing. An anchor allows you to know if you space off to much, but should not be gruelling and mind engaging.

----------


## isthisit

> Ok, it is fine to ask, as we use terms specific to the hobby. The term is used in WILD attempts. You may need to understand WILD first. Wake Induced Lucid Dream is the results of putting yourself into a trance like state. You create a strange middle ground between wake and sleep. The goal is to trick the body into falling asleep, without the mind falling asleep. If you can do it (not easy) then you wait through the stages of sleep until you get to a point where you can dream. As you are aware it will be a LD.
> 
> Anchor: You will get drifty and spaced out on a serious level while trying this. It is not very natural and you go through states that seem drug induced and confusing. An anchor is something you use (can be any trick) to keep you from getting so spaced out or caught up in the "high" that you forget what you are doing and fall into true sleep.
> The case mention above of counting is one I use. By counting until I space off, I can tell if I am spacing off too much. I count to say 20 and space off for a second, so I go back to 1, soon I space off by the time I reach 8 or 9. If however, I space off and it takes me a moment to remeber I need to count, then I know I am getting to far gone and can take a moment to wake my mind up a bit. You do not want to bew fully aware, so reviewing your school work would be a bad thing. An anchor allows you to know if you space off to much, but should not be gruelling and mind engaging.



Wow, thankyou! I really appreciate the time it took to write that, and I understood it! I have been reading up about WILD methods so this was really helpful. Big thumbs up from me!!

----------


## Jmanjordan

What are some good anchors?  Which do you think are the best? Thanks!

----------


## modoro

I've read the previous thread about anchors, that wasn't reviewed as much -_- .
Tucane gave a great example.

Think of 3 types of mind states
The Watcher
The Thinker
The Feeler
Tucane suggested that you watch as the watcher,
to understand that the thinker is happening already without you knowing it (meaning it soon simply becomes an aux process that happens without much stimulation)
And the feeler who feels fun sad happy mad

Just be the watcher, and watch your thoughts
From what I now just learned from this post.
Pay attention to how they are behaving, which can help tell "How far gone" you are
and to be passive as well with the feeler, as you will end up with too much stimulation if you think of something that makes you happy, sad, mad, ect.

----------


## Jmanjordan

Thanks ! I'll try it.

----------


## modoro

Damn, Sivason I have been trying what you suggested.
It helped me mimic the YOYO effect I read about earlier,
I had counted for a bit, not sure at first what you mean about spacing off
Until I caught myself running onto another so subtle 
and continued, I drifted off quicker
But at a certain point I lost awareness of it too strongly and I was able to feel myself go deep.
real deep until I blacked from that.
and woke up in that same position, and was yoyo'ed right back to were I had been before I got too deep to loose myself.
if any of that makes sense

----------


## LucidDreamGod

modoro got it right when he said a WILD is like a yoyo (I made a thread about this once). Well your focusing on your anchor, if your in the right mind state for WILD, you will feel your conscious zone out from your anchor then come back every so often (if you don't feel it happening you might be too awake), the duration shouldn't be too long, but during a good WILD attempt time can become difficult to measure, eventually it comes back and your asleep.

I actually find imagined tactile sensations make good anchors, I often think about being dragged or rolling, or being swung upside down, and it works good because even before a dream begins you'll know you passed the sleep barrier, do not worry about making the sensations perfect. It works like a reality check because when your asleep the imagined tactile sensation will spark up a dream, this worked for me this morning. I have also never experienced SP with this kind of anchor. This anchor is great because it acts as not only an anchor, but a reality check, and a way to chain lucid dreams when you awaken from one. This is part of a new method I am sort of engineering to get all variables perfect for WILD to work.

----------


## melanieb

> Anchor: You will get drifty and spaced out on a serious level while trying this. It is not very natural and you go through states that seem drug induced and confusing. An anchor is something you use (can be any trick) to keep you from getting so spaced out or caught up in the "high" that you forget what you are doing and fall into true sleep.
> The case mention above of counting is one I use. By counting until I space off, I can tell if I am spacing off too much. I count to say 20 and space off for a second, so I go back to 1, soon I space off by the time I reach 8 or 9. If however, I space off and it takes me a moment to remeber I need to count, then I know I am getting to far gone and can take a moment to wake my mind up a bit. You do not want to bew fully aware, so reviewing your school work would be a bad thing. An anchor allows you to know if you space off to much, but should not be gruelling and mind engaging.




I have literally referenced this idea several times this past week. I think it's a great idea.

----------


## Jmanjordan

Thanks. I'm starting to get the hang of it but when I start seeing memories I start to focus on something else. It is almost like I am preventing myself from entering a dream.

----------


## Mzzkc

From the master himself: http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/anchor...2/#post1831882

Three posts total. Read them all.

----------


## Jmanjordan

Thanks dude. Read them all. I'll work on it and post results prob in a new thread. Thanks again!

----------


## ADEzor

> I actually find imagined tactile sensations make good anchors, I often think about being dragged or rolling, or being swung upside down, and it works good because even before a dream begins you'll know you passed the sleep barrier, do not worry about making the sensations perfect. It works like a reality check because when your asleep the imagined tactile sensation will spark up a dream, this worked for me this morning. I have also never experienced SP with this kind of anchor. This anchor is great because it acts as not only an anchor, but a reality check, and a way to chain lucid dreams when you awaken from one. This is part of a new method I am sort of engineering to get all variables perfect for WILD to work.



Oh wow. Do you have a tutorial/more mentions about that method, even though it sounds so straightforward, if like to focus more on your method and get more Intel about it.

----------


## modoro

Alright, learned something good, Yoga Nidra Or Sleep Yoga
A method I've found That repeated on many websites

 @[email protected] ( still looking for something more in depth guides)

Is to focus on your body, keep it to the point your aware that it is there , don't loose that.

And if you struggle relaxing, you can use the next method, 
NEXT METHOD:
focusing on one part of the body, take a deep breath,and when you let it out, let your body automatically remove the tension and think of it sinking down,
then move to the next part,
 you can keep low awareness if you make this a redudent process by moving up or down your body, left or right, and keep repeating on all your body, 
this also helps with the above.
Within 30 minutes or less you can move through to at least 3rem,
 but you want to slowly let the focus drift off of it, while still being aware,
This can be achieved by focusing on the sound and feel of your breathe moving in and out. exhales are good for slowly loosing focus if you exhale equal count to your inhales or more, 
But It's a long practice, as if you're not careful being aware of your body too much, And I swear you will not fall asleep. a warning would be if you are practicing this, you may develop it too routinely and normal going to bed and falling asleep will be strained, if you find yourself automatically focused on your body and unable to fall asleep, the above method of breathing and focus on sleep and shutting down, will be a remedy, so in a way, you are meditating every night, and learning your body through a structured system right here  :smiley:

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> Oh wow. Do you have a tutorial/more mentions about that method, even though it sounds so straightforward, if like to focus more on your method and get more Intel about it.



http://www.dreamviews.com/f12/lucidd...chnique-60961/ there you go, my method is basically this, but I'd add some pretty important points I forgot to make on that tutorial, which I think ended up being why it wasn't as effective for others as it was me. First of all, when your falling asleep during the wbtb, you should practice the tactile summersault repeatedly as if it were your anchor, probably a couple minutes or so every 5 minutes, or maybe more. That is what will really increase your chances of being successful. Do it every time you remember to during the night, it's almost like a WILD, and it's sort of like a FILD because it acts as a reality check every 5 minutes or so. I'm in the process of writing a tutorial actually, but I am still making corrections to it based on what goes wrong, I just find myself making little changes here and there still. I've also found that sexual arousal during morning wbtb can do wonders for making your motivation to get into a lucid dream go up  :tongue2: . This method also tends to encourage DILDs to happen because you fall asleep doing something related to lucid dreaming, I've had a lucid dream every night for the past 4 days.

Edit: If anyone wants to read the whole thing, there's the current writeup: http://pastebin.com/YR1dAYHy

----------


## moosehawk

> I like this. I count until my mind wanders, then I start over, and over, and over. *Tkindle007's method is much better than trying to remember what number you are on*, as that will hurt your chances of doing the WILD attempt correctly. You do not want your full attention drawn to remembering your place.



I've never thought of doing it this way before, I'm going to give it a try tonight. This sounds much more intuitive.





> modoro got it right when he said a WILD is like a yoyo (I made a thread about this once). Well your focusing on your anchor, if your in the right mind state for WILD, you will feel your conscious zone out from your anchor then come back every so often *(if you don't feel it happening you might be too awake)*, the duration shouldn't be too long, but during a good WILD attempt time can become difficult to measure, eventually it comes back and your asleep.



In the first week I was attempting to WILD I one time counted straight to 450, never losing my spot. I just kept thinking "when the heck is this thing going to kick in?" I think that might fit into the category of "too awake"  :tongue2:

----------

